# read_super_block: bread failed (md1, block2, size 4096)

## deathcon1

Ok, so current desktop setup:

4x Seagate 320GB drives

/dev/md1 Reiserfs RAID-1 made up of /dev/sd(a|b|c|d)1 Boot

/dev/m2 Reiserfs RAID-5 made up of /dev/sd(a|b|c|d|)2 Root

I can boot from the system (using itn ow actually), and all is dandy with the md2 (aside form an annoying "filesystem is mounted read-only, skipping journal replay" message at boot).  My problem is with MD1...it won't mount.  I've recreated my MD1 partition many times hopeing it would fix it this time, but to no avail.

The error seems to be:

```
dmesg

...

ReiserFS: md1: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev md1, block 2, size 4096)

ReiserFS: md1: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev md1, block 16, size 4096)

ReiserFS: md1: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on md1

...

```

Same when the partition was formated as EXT2.  Not sure what's going on but I do know that if I need to recompile my kernel, something I do fairly often, I now need to use a livedisk to get into the system which is annoying, and tell's me that something's broken.

FSTAB:

```

...

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/md1      /boot      reiserfs   defaults,notail   1 1

/dev/md2      /      reiserfs   defaults   0 2

...

```

```
cat /proc/mounts 

rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

/dev/root / reiserfs rw 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,nosuid,noexec,devgid=85,devmode=664 0 0
```

I'd show you my grub.conf but unfortunatly I cannot mount that filesystem, lol.

```
livecd mordeth # mdadm --assemble /dev/md1 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1

mdadm: device /dev/md1 already active - cannot assemble it

livecd mordeth # mount /dev/md1 /boot/

mount: /dev/md1: can't read superblock
```

(ignore the hostname, DHCP is being stupid)

Help![/code][/quote]

----------

